

Show HN: A simpler way to watch videos - richardg

What do you think of videowatchr.com? Comments welcome.
======
novacole
i like it. But could you explain what you mean by "simpler"? It certainly
looks better than youtube in my opinion, but what makes it "simpler"?

~~~
richardg
Thanks. It refers to the simpler interface. Just the video thumbs, text links
and responsive layout. It's still a work in progress though.

